# Can't StartX On My FreeBSD Server



## RobinHood (May 16, 2014)

I installed (or tried to install 

I modified the /root/.vnc/xstartup file to:

```
#!/bin/sh

[ -r $HOME/.Xresources ] && xrdb $HOME/.Xresources
xsetroot -solid grey
vncconfig -iconic &
xterm -geometry 80x24+10+10 -ls -title "$VNCDESKTOP Desktop" &
twm &
```

Now when I start the server with:

```
vncserver -geometry 1920x1200 :0
```

I get something that looks like this:






Oh, and when I type `startx` into the command line I get:

```
xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.49726 does not exist


X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p11 amd64 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD 66.148.120.175 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 01 May 2014  11:43:28AM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.32.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.1.log", Time: Fri May 16 15:45:16 2014
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:
no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.1.log" for additional information.

xinit: giving up
xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused
xinit: server error
```

When I open /var/log/Xorg.1.log, I get :

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p11 amd64 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD 66.148.120.175 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 01 May 2014  11:43:28AM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.32.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.1.log", Time: Fri May 16 15:45:16 2014
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/URW/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/dejavu/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x7bb1e0
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 10

(--) PCI:*(0:8:1:0) 102b:0532:15d9:0006 Matrox Electronics Systems Ltd. MGA G200eW WPCM450 rev 10, Mem @ 0xf9000000/16777216, 0xfaffc000/16384, 0xfb000000/8388608, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  331.49  Wed Feb 12 20:26:11 PST 2014
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  331.49  Wed Feb 12 20:08:57 PST 2014
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 08@00:01:0
(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:
no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.1.log" for additional information.
```

Please, please, oh pretty please, help!  I'll provide any other information you need.


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2014)

You appear to be loading the NVidia driver but don't seem to have an NVidia graphics card.

Chapter 6. The X Window System


----------



## RobinHood (May 18, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You appear to be loading the NVidia driver but don't seem to have an NVidia graphics card.
> 
> Chapter 6. The X Window System


How can I figure out what graphics card I do have?

My /etc/X11/xorg.conf looks like:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/URW/" #added by me
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/dejavu/" #added by me
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "freetype" #added by me
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen" 	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "vesa"
	VendorName  "Matrox Electronics Systems Ltd."
	BoardName   "MGA G200eW WPCM450"
	BusID       "PCI:8:1:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

The "Driver" option under "Device" says "vesa."  What does that mean?  How can I check it?

Thanks again!


----------



## trh411 (May 18, 2014)

RobinHood said:
			
		

> ```
> Section "ServerLayout"
> Section "Device"
> ... snip
> ...


Your card is a Matrox MGA G200. It's being assigned a "vesa" driver because there is no native driver loaded. If you are loading an nvidia driver, that's definitely not going to work. See Matrox MGA-200 supported?. It's from 2011, but the comments from @SirDice and @wblock@ are probably just as applicable today as they were then.


----------



## RobinHood (May 25, 2014)

So, I installed x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga (like that thread seemed to be saying I should).

For some reason, now, when I try `vncserver -geometry 1920x1200 :0`, I get the message:

```
Could not start Xvnc.

Shared object "libnettle.so.4" not found, required by "libgnutls.so.26"
```

My /var/log/Xorg.0.log contains the following:

```
[2494943.705] 
X.Org X Server 1.12.4
Release Date: 2012-08-27
[2494943.705] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[2494943.705] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE amd64 
[2494943.705] Current Operating System: FreeBSD 66.148.120.175 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[2494943.706] Build Date: 17 May 2014  06:00:33PM
[2494943.706]  
[2494943.706] Current version of pixman: 0.32.4
[2494943.706] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
[2494943.706] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[2494943.706] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun May 18 02:10:52 2014
[2494943.706] (II) Loader magic: 0x7c0280
[2494943.706] (II) Module ABI versions:
[2494943.706] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[2494943.706] 	X.Org Video Driver: 12.1
[2494943.706] 	X.Org XInput driver : 16.0
[2494943.706] 	X.Org Server Extension : 6.0
[2494943.706] (--) PCI:*(0:8:1:0) 102b:0532:15d9:0006 rev 10, Mem @ 0xf9000000/16777216, 0xfaffc000/16384, 0xfb000000/8388608, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[2494943.706] List of video drivers:
[2494943.706] 	ati
[2494943.706] 	radeon
[2494943.706] 	radeonhd
[2494943.706] 	nvidia
[2494943.706] 	intel
[2494943.706] 	vboxvideo
[2494943.706] 	mach64
[2494943.706] 	nv
[2494943.706] 	openchrome
[2494943.706] 	r128
[2494943.706] 	vesa
[2494943.706] (II) LoadModule: "ati"
[2494943.707] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so
[2494943.707] (II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[2494943.707] 	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 6.14.6
[2494943.707] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[2494943.707] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
[2494943.707] (EE) module ABI major version (6) doesn't match the server's version (12)
[2494943.707] (II) UnloadModule: "ati"
[2494943.707] (II) Unloading ati
[2494943.707] (EE) Failed to load module "ati" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
[2494943.707] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"
[2494943.708] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so
[2494943.708] (EE) Failed to load /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so: Undefined symbol "miEmptyData"
[2494943.708] (II) UnloadModule: "radeon"
[2494943.708] (II) Unloading radeon
[2494943.708] (EE) Failed to load module "radeon" (loader failed, 7)
[2494943.708] (II) LoadModule: "radeonhd"
[2494943.709] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeonhd_drv.so
[2494943.709] (EE) Failed to load /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeonhd_drv.so: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeonhd_drv.so: Undefined symbol "miEmptyData"
[2494943.709] (II) UnloadModule: "radeonhd"
[2494943.709] (II) Unloading radeonhd
[2494943.709] (EE) Failed to load module "radeonhd" (loader failed, 7)
[2494943.709] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
[2494943.709] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
[2494943.710] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[2494943.710] 	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[2494943.710] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[2494943.710] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[2494943.710] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
[2494943.711] (EE) Failed to load /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so: Undefined symbol "WindowTable"
[2494943.711] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"
[2494943.711] (II) Unloading intel
[2494943.711] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (loader failed, 7)
[2494943.711] (II) LoadModule: "vboxvideo"
[2494943.711] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vboxvideo_drv.so
[2494943.711] (II) Module vboxvideo: vendor="Oracle Corporation"
[2494943.711] 	compiled for 10.6.99, module version = 1.0.1
[2494943.711] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[2494943.711] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
[2494943.711] (EE) module ABI major version (6) doesn't match the server's version (12)
[2494943.711] (II) UnloadModule: "vboxvideo"
[2494943.711] (II) Unloading vboxvideo
[2494943.712] (EE) Failed to load module "vboxvideo" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
[2494943.712] (II) LoadModule: "mach64"
[2494943.712] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/mach64_drv.so
[2494943.712] (EE) Failed to load /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/mach64_drv.so: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/mach64_drv.so: Undefined symbol "miEmptyData"
[2494943.712] (II) UnloadModule: "mach64"
[2494943.712] (II) Unloading mach64
[2494943.712] (EE) Failed to load module "mach64" (loader failed, 7)
[2494943.712] (II) LoadModule: "nv"
[2494943.713] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so
[2494943.713] (EE) Failed to load /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so: Undefined symbol "miEmptyData"
[2494943.713] (II) UnloadModule: "nv"
[2494943.713] (II) Unloading nv
[2494943.713] (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (loader failed, 7)
[2494943.713] (II) LoadModule: "openchrome"
[2494943.713] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/openchrome_drv.so
[2494943.713] (EE) Failed to load /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/openchrome_drv.so: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/openchrome_drv.so: Undefined symbol "miEmptyData"
[2494943.713] (II) UnloadModule: "openchrome"
[2494943.713] (II) Unloading openchrome
[2494943.713] (EE) Failed to load module "openchrome" (loader failed, 7)
[2494943.713] (II) LoadModule: "r128"
[2494943.714] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/r128_drv.so
[2494943.714] (EE) Failed to load /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/r128_drv.so: /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/r128_drv.so: Undefined symbol "miEmptyData"
[2494943.714] (II) UnloadModule: "r128"
[2494943.714] (II) Unloading r128
[2494943.714] (EE) Failed to load module "r128" (loader failed, 7)
[2494943.714] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[2494943.715] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[2494943.715] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[2494943.715] 	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.3.3
[2494943.715] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[2494943.715] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
[2494943.715] (EE) module ABI major version (6) doesn't match the server's version (12)
[2494943.715] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"
[2494943.715] (II) Unloading vesa
[2494943.715] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
[2494943.715] No devices to configure.  Configuration failed.
[2494943.715] Server terminated with error (2). Closing log file.
```

This is all going a bit over my head.  Can anyone help?


----------



## wblock@ (May 25, 2014)

The errors make me think you are using packages.  And it still doesn't look like a Matrox driver has been installed.

To be clear: do not use packages for X.  It might work, but more likely it won't.  Build X from ports.  That will make sure all the dependencies are right.


----------

